# wimmenz cycling jerseys-->halp



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

So, last year, end of season, we bough B-girl a bike. She likes it..good for me! kind of.

I keep finding great deals on wimmenz clothing but am too afraid to buy her jerseys.

She doesn't feel they're long enough in the front. She has some of this issue with regular clothing. It's either and insecurity or torso thing or both. Either way, I respect it. 
I do admit, many of the jerseys I see look like they are cut for fitness models.

Do you ladies know of any manufacturer's jerseys that may be a bit longer in cut?

Please help!


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i bet if you called twin six they'd measure it for you. i think it's just 2 guys that are the entire company.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Men's jerseys are longer in the front. I use 'em all the time. 

I feel her pain. I think the women's jerseys are way too short in the front and in the back. Some of the back pockets are so high up (cause the jersey is so short) that you need to dislocate you shoulder to get at the energy bar in your pocket.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Men's jerseys are longer in the front. I use 'em all the time.
> 
> I feel her pain. I think the women's jerseys are way too short in the front and in the back. Some of the back pockets are so high up (cause the jersey is so short) that you need to dislocate you shoulder to get at the energy bar in your pocket.


Thank you. This may be helpful. I wasn't sure if we would need to go this direction or not. 

I 've been trying to avoid it, because of many good deals on women's clothing. Then, again, she might look really hawt in my Swiss Champs jersey 


Do you lean toward any one manufacturer?


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

How tall is she? I'm also not a fan of really tight jerseys. I've had good luck with Shebeest's "bellisma" cut jersey. They have a relaxed fit. I don't think they're particularly long, but they're not overly short either. Terry's Velocity and Touring jerseys are also cut a bit looser and a bit longer. 

Team Estrogen has a good samping of women's clothing and their customer support is fantastic. When I'm in doubt about how something fits, I just give them a call. All of them ride and have tried most of what they sell.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

My wife is a big fan of Team Estrogen's clothing too.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

indysteel said:


> How tall is she? I'm also not a fan of really tight jerseys. I've had good luck with Shebeest's "bellisma" cut jersey. They have a relaxed fit. I don't think they're particularly long, but they're not overly short either. Terry's Velocity and Touring jerseys are also cut a bit looser and a bit longer.
> 
> Team Estrogen has a good samping of women's clothing and their customer support is fantastic. When I'm in doubt about how something fits, I just give them a call. All of them ride and have tried most of what they sell.


She is 5'8"-5'9". not super tall but tall enough, I guess.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hincapie men's jerseys are longer than any of the women's jerseys I have.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

teh moreon said:


> Thank you. This may be helpful. I wasn't sure if we would need to go this direction or not.
> 
> I 've been trying to avoid it, because of many good deals on women's clothing. Then, again, she might look really hawt in my Swiss Champs jersey
> 
> ...


My husband is a big fan of Nalini. I have Castellis. Oh, I forgot.... I have a women's sleeveless Descente that is nice and long. Check out the women's Descentes.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Or bib shorts might help with the problem, if these jerseys are still too short


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Heh, at 5' 1" I would call that pretty tall. Check out Voler. You can often find good deals at www.velowear.com.They often have deals on discontinued stuff and over runs from team clothing. Our club gets all their kits from them and I have loved every one of the jerseys I have bought. I wouldn't hesitate to get any of their stuff, men's or women's.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I have an event jersey made by Hincapie. It has "grippie" stuff at the hem to keep it from riding up. I like it.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Do sleeveless or tank top jersey tend t be a little longer?

Looking at pics,it appears they may be?


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Not that I have noticed, I think it's an illusion caused by the lack of sleeves.


----------

